# a few issues..



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

Hi guys, yet again, the dreaded hair algae and BBA combo has hit me.. co2 comes on 3 hours before lights, and drop checker is lime green at lights on, and throughout the photoperiod.

tank: 35llitres
filtration: ttex600-600lph, slowed down by in-line diffuser, and glassware
circulation: 1200lph external pump, turned down to reasonable level
dosing: tpn+ 2ml daily, easycarbo 2ml daily, PO4
lighting: 3x8w luminaire

The moss at the front of my tank is attracting hair algae, and im not sure why anymore, circulation is good, if anything too much.. maybe thats the problem? ive been trying to remove as much as i can, and squirting the easycarbo over the infected area, but its not going away, i think, yes i suppose i could rid my tank of it by taking the infected mosses out, but then what would i be achieving, as its still going to come back..

i read an article yesterday, about a tank with low lights and high nutrients, although my lights are not that low, it was saying that frequent water changes would be needed  

also, am i supposed to have any surface movement on the tank?

thanks.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2009)

Hiya Adam, have you tried running your CO2 24/7? When i used a solenoid i always struggled with BBA, once i ran 24/7 it never came back....

Surface movement is not a problem with sufficient CO2 and yours clearly is.


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

Dan Crawford said:
			
		

> Hiya Adam, have you tried running your CO2 24/7? When i used a solenoid i always struggled with BBA, once i ran 24/7 it never came back....
> 
> Surface movement is not a problem with sufficient CO2 and yours clearly is.



well, as it happens, my solenoid broke a couple of days ago, and the first day(obviously i was unaware) it carried the drop checker to yellow, and killed some of my smaller fish, ive just this second ordered a new one.. :?


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

Ok, i have cancelled the order for the solenoid.


----------



## Dan Crawford (6 Dec 2009)

I've never gassed my fish overnight, i did have some issues when i had no light  over the tank for about a week but IMO, thats to be expected and an error on my part.

Once you've found the right balance, i find the whole environment more stable.

Flow would be my only other thought on why you may have some algae but seem to have that covered.


			
				AdAndrews said:
			
		

> The moss at the front of my tank is attracting hair algae, and im not sure why anymore, circulation is good, if anything too much..


I was once told by quite a knowledgeable aquatics person that there is some correlation between a lot of flow and hair algae but i wasn't convinced so i never entered deeper into the conversation. I'd be interested to see what other peoples thoughts are.


----------



## AdAndrews (6 Dec 2009)

ok, cheers mate, i think im going to take a couple of days re-positioning the drop checker, then. To see how even everything is.
thanks again.


----------



## jonesy (7 Dec 2009)

I use to get alot of bba in my larger tank and found it to be because i was making to many adjustments to my co2, when i found the right co2 balance i left the tank for afew weeks and the bba stopped growing, i no you have just set up your new nano so it might be worth letting the tank settle down when you have found the right co2 balance and just remove asmuch of the infected plants as possible.


----------



## AdAndrews (7 Dec 2009)

I think ive got it, leaving co2 on all the time, it makes much more sense, and ive just moved my drop checker around, its reading the same all over, so im just going to carry on as i am, and see in a couple of weeks.

thanks


----------



## chris1004 (7 Dec 2009)

Hi Adandrews,

It is possible to remove a lot of the hair algae manually with somthing like a pipe brush and twisling it around collecting the algae on it. IME you can get rid of a fair ammount doing this, certainly enough to make it a worthwhile venture. Doesn't change the fact that the cause has to be addressed though.

Regards, Chris.


----------



## AdAndrews (7 Dec 2009)

Hi mate, yes i have done that already, and will continue, i think everything should be ok now, only time will tell


----------



## AdAndrews (9 Dec 2009)

Everything seems to be more stable now im keeping the co2 on 24/7, so thanks, Dan!  hopefully the algae will clear up soon.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Dec 2009)

Hello again guys, the hair algae is clearing up on the plants, very minimal ammount now  however the BBA is still growing, a little on the moss, and the majority on the centre stone of my tank :? 

Im starting to get fed up with it now, as i cant see what im doing wrong, any ideas?


----------



## Nick16 (11 Dec 2009)

i have always found algae to me a pain in smaller tanks. as the parameters are so fine. 
however, something must be causing it! if spot dosing isnt having an effect then you got yourself some stubborn algae!


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Dec 2009)

Nick16 said:
			
		

> i have always found algae to me a pain in smaller tanks. as the parameters are so fine.
> however, something must be causing it! if spot dosing isnt having an effect then you got yourself some stubborn algae!



well, obviously i am worried about the algae on the moss, which i am spot dosing, however, on the rock, where i am not, its looking exactly how it turned last time, when the rock gets covered, and it looks disgusting, i think i may try and re position one of my lilys.


----------



## AdAndrews (11 Dec 2009)

yea, ive done that now.. placed the lily on the back wall, far left, its pointing at an angle right at the large stone with the BBA, its actually really good, becuase the rock splits the flow, ive now got 2 lots coming off towards each front corner, have to see how it goes..


----------



## mfcphil (11 Dec 2009)

Do you have any pictures of your setup?


----------



## AdAndrews (13 Dec 2009)

yes, but how will that help? it would be hard for anyone to pick out faults by looking at the position of the inlets/outlets  

ive been re-positioning the drop checker again guys, and it seems to be yellow up the top, underneath the lily that the co2 is being diffused from, shall i aim my other lily at that?


----------



## AdAndrews (20 Dec 2009)

Hi guys, only me again  

Im starting to belive this is all to the diffuser, everything else is pukka, well what i think anyway, i will get you a picture soon so you can see where the flow is going to and from to see if its adequete... 

I was thinking about maybe just switching to easycarbo, as im starting to get fed up...........


----------



## AdAndrews (21 Dec 2009)




----------



## CeeJay (21 Dec 2009)

Hi AdAndrews.

Don't get fed up. I think we've all been there, done that. 
But here's an idea that's worked for me on my previous tank, whilst I was sorting out my distribution issues   
Why not add Easycarbo daily, as well as your CO2 until you beat the algae?

Chris


----------



## andyh (22 Dec 2009)

chrisr01 said:
			
		

> Hi AdAndrews.
> 
> Don't get fed up. I think we've all been there, done that.
> But here's an idea that's worked for me on my previous tank, whilst I was sorting out my distribution issues
> ...




Chris is right, when i had staghorn in my kitchen tank, i added more CO2 and easycarbo and upped my water changes. *BUT, then you then have to work out whats wrong to keep it away.*

Only just come in on this, but here is a few things that i looked at.

1. Do you clean your co2 diffusor? ( i did but not enough)
2. Are you putting enough/getting enough spread of Co2 in your tank? ( i had to increase my CO2)
3. Whilst combating algae you have to remove the infected leaves, scrub rock with toothbrush and do lots of water changes to help.

It took me a couple of weeks but i managed to beat it. Don't let it get you down!


----------



## AdAndrews (22 Dec 2009)

andyh said:
			
		

> i added more CO2 and easycarbo and upped my water changes. *easycarbo is 2ml daily squirted onto affected area's*
> 
> Only just come in on this, but here is a few things that i looked at.
> 
> ...


----------

